# Dishwasher air gaps...



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Well, soon i'll need a new dishwasher... my current one does not have an air gap (at least from what I can tell, unless they have a new fangled one i'm not used to).

First, are they required by code here?

Second, we have an over the counter sink, but only has one hole where the faucet is located. Do we have any option here besides drilling which may not be possible in the sink?

Also, sooner or later we are going to have new granite countertops installed with an undercounter sink, what options do we have there? I would rather not have it in the countertop as i'd be worried about flooding the top surface if it should ever backup, rather than the water going into the sink? thoughts?

Thanks guys!


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I think you mean a vacuum break, so that the drain hose does not siphon dirty water in. New dishwashers have them built in (your old one may have one already too), you do not need the old style vacuum break that used to come up through a sink or counter top hole . You should be good to go when you buy a new one.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hmmm, ok. wasn't too sure. i know with a lot of newer homes i see don't have the vent up at the sink so i thought maybe they came out with something else. i'm guessing my dishwasher is about 10 years old (came with house), and its developed a loud **** noise that is just killin me.

its covered under warranty, but that would cost me about 100 bucks, and frankly i don't know if i want to put that into this dishwasher (not the best one anyways), so i might as well drop the cash soon to get a nice, new one.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Average life of appliances now days seems to be around 10 yrs, not like it used to be. My mom has a dryer that is 30+ years old. I just replaced one that was 11, the motor went out. A dishwasher is pretty simple mechanically, only one motor driving a pump, replacing either part is expensive.


----------

